# Am I being a jerk? Red Devil/Midas Question..



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a 130g CA/SA cichlid tank.. it contains a 5in RD, 2 4" GT, 4 4" Texas cichlid's.... The RD I have is a male I believe he has a lil lump on his head and was the most dominant RD of the 5 juvies I had...

Today at work this RD came in its about 6inches and his noggin is the size of a golf ball.. I'm thinking of getting this RD just cause of his big forhead.. I was told that this particular RD was raised with tank mates but only recently started attacking fry that was in the tank...

I like my RD but I dont know whether or not he will end up like the one pictured...

I have this one.. 









considering trading him in for this one..









If I did this would I be a jerk?


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

to clarifiy I'd be taking out my existing RD and perhaps a few of the others. I just think I'm kinda of being a jerk by doing this.


----------



## 45206 (Oct 25, 2007)

how long have u had the RD?


----------



## cole (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is my opinion.

The fish do not have a choice in the matter, so you should do you.

:thumb: 
Cole~


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've had the RD for about 3months or so... I got them pretty small in the 2in range..

here is a side shot.. the thing is I want the dominate Midas profile and I'm afraid that the one I have will not have that bump on its head.


----------



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem...I want mine to become huge with an enormous lump and I just donlt see it happening...maybe it's just being impatient...I've had mine for about 2 months and I've seen very little growth...Here is a link that gives me hope

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=158253


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

My RD looked like yours and is now starting to get a bump at around seven inches. I would worry about the larger RD and how it handles your other fish. RD's grow fast than your other fish, so that is something to consider. With all that said, I would probably pick up the new fish, it is going to be killer!!!

Here is mine, used to look just like yours. I'm hoping to get a golf ball someday as well...


----------



## Ramirezi Altispinosis (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you want the other RD? If it is not too agressive, get it. The fish wont hold a grudge against you, he will probably be rehomed in a month or so anyway.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

From what I have learned the first pic (the one you have) looks more RD the second pic (the one you want) looks more Midas. Midas have a shorter, thicker body and nose. The Midas head hump gets bigger than an RD, but their lips are less fleshy than the RD. There are a lot of mixed Midas/RD out there too.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

either that, or it is still a midas/rd, but the midas gene is more dominant then the RD, either way, is it with tankmates right now?


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

keep in mind that you would be replacing a 5" docile RD for a bigger, probably meaner Midas.

if this guy your thinking of buying is anything like mine, then you don't want to trade it. becasue it will probably off most of your fish, that aren't female. depending on tank size and hiding spots for little guys.

here is a pic of mine:


















freaking almost looks identical to the one you saw. haha


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

jones2w That is my fish you put a link to. When I got him he was about 4-5 inches. I fed him live feeders and ghost shrimp. He grew about two inches quickly and his head hump grew huge. I know mine is a male and males mostly get the head humps not females. Males will also grow faster than females. Now he is about 7 1/2 inches and his head hump is a little bigger than in those pics. I need to post some new pics. fishfreak317 WOW he is beautiful...he looks a lot like mine. Yes, they are very mean. :lol:


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

So I decided to get the Midas last night. He took the transition. Rather than a 30 long he's now in a 130 gal tank.. I underestimated the RD's size. He's about 3-4x the size of its tank mates....

The "Midas" was with other tank mates before he was brought in. I even put a feeder goldfish to see how he'd respond.. he checked him out but didnt go for the kill. tried feeding him a krill and didnt want it.. but ate pellets.. so he may be easy to feed.

night 1 went well in the tank (I left the light on to see if that would keep em movin) Woke up this morning and found that the lil RD made the big RD move over to the other side where he was sleeping. The smaller and larger RD kinda went around a few times last night but no battles.. Tonight I'll be taking out the smaller RD and any of the smaller fish ie GT, and two texas cichlids... The following will remain in the tank.. 1 JD, 1 RT (false), 1 texas cichlid, 1 GT, and my new Midas....

he definatly has some personality so far.. I'm hoping to come up with a name for him soon.


----------



## fishfreak317 (Feb 22, 2006)

keep us updated on how this works out.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

You can also feed him earthworms. I get them at the local bait and tackle store. Fedor LOVES them. You can get a tub of about 20 or 30 wigglers for a couple dollars. They make a nice treat to go with the pellets.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

lil mama said:


> You can also feed him earthworms. I get them at the local bait and tackle store. Fedor LOVES them. You can get a tub of about 20 or 30 wigglers for a couple dollars. They make a nice treat to go with the pellets.


I'll keep that in mind.. I'm sure that would be fun to watch him eat.... I wonder what would be good for color enhancing?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, it is fun to watch them eat it. Just like eating spaghetti noodles. :lol: As far as enhancing the color they need b-carotene and canthaxanthin. These are found in live goldfish feeders. Fedor doesn't seem to like them though. Some one told me maybe because goldfish have harder scales.? Also, Barlow & Capetto make a food with these. Here is a great article to read go to http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=106 it gives a lot of info on Midas & RD. I'm going to get a bigger tank soon Fedor is about 7" now.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

hey everyone.. just an update. I did end up doing the trade and I think I done good..

here are some pics of its transformation.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!!! LOVE his markings and color!!!


----------

